
Roundcube 1.4.0 Released - valeg
https://roundcube.net/news/2019/11/09/roundcube-1.4.0-released
======
adamfeldman
“This project is a free and open source webmail solution with a desktop-like
user interface which is easy to install/configure and that runs on a standard
LAMPP server.”

------
lightlyused
Super easy upgrade! Good job Roundcube team!

------
leetbulb
Looks great! Congrats on the release!

